# Garth - The mine with a GRIZZLY secret !!



## fluffy5518 (Jul 7, 2013)

Garth mine is located at the top of the Lesser Garth Hill, near to Taffs Well just outside Cardiff. It lies within the enormous Streetley Quarry complex and dates back to possibly the late 18th century and at its height employed some 50 men and boys !! During the period 1842-1860 the mine received some serious investment, including the driving of a 400 yd long rock entrance tunnel, some 200 ft from the top of the hill. In the early 1870s the mine was producing approx 15000 tons of iron ore and 265 tons of high grade Ochre (used for paint production) per annum. It was officially abandoned in 1884 and became flooded up to the entry tunnel level, meaning some 200 ft of it is under water. It did reopen spasmodically for a few years at a time during the 1920s and 30s, and its last use was to store anti aircraft shells during ww11.
Oh !! And its grizzly secret ? Well, on Nov 2nd 1963 a group of lads discovered the body of a young womam at the base of a shaft alongside one of the top cavens. She had been strangled and dumped into the shaft from 200ft above barely 24 hrs earlier. No arrest was ever made !!!
This was Mrs Fluffys first visit to a mine and even though the entrance isnt exactly taxing, found it a really exciting explore !!
Anyway on with the pics !
1. The view from the top of the hill into the Cemex Quarry, Garth mine being beneath my feet !!


2. Mmmmmmmm Tunnelly goodliness


3. The end of the entrance tunnel, where it opens out in the mine. Looking back towards the entrance !!


4. Further into the entrance tunnel with Mrs F coming in very handy for that "in the distance light painting" thing !!


5. The first flooded caven


6.Back filled passageway which we think leads into the Quarry complex.


7. Another passageway with the Grim reaper looking over it to the left !!


8.1970s water pump ?


9 Entrance passageway to the second cavern


10. The second flooded cavern. This is where the body was dumped.


11 as above


12. as above


http://s458.photobucket.com/user/fluffy5518/media/IMG_3787Aaagood_zpsfdb3dae6.jpg.html
13. as above


14. Final passageway with Mrs F getting in the pic !!


15. Nearly at the end of the line !!


16. Blocked !!


17. Still blocked but with side lighting !!


Well there you have it !!! BUT there are many many more passageways and holes to explore, some easy and some not so easy but all are a good ,splore !!!!


----------



## krela (Jul 7, 2013)

Good to hear from you again, and that's quite a mine.


----------



## night crawler (Jul 7, 2013)

You took Mrs Fluffy down there wait till I see her at the garden center next time she will have some tail to tell my wife. Great photos hope she did not get too dirty.


----------



## woodland pixie (Jul 8, 2013)

I like your photos but the thought that the woman could have been a solo explorer made me think a bit too much  think I need a splorin partner


----------



## TeeJF (Jul 8, 2013)

fluffy5518 said:


> Oh !! And its grizzly secret ? Well, on Nov 2nd 1963 a group of lads discovered the body of a young womam at the base of a shaft alongside one of the top cavens. She had been strangled and dumped into the shaft from 200ft above barely 24 hrs earlier. No arrest was ever made !!!
> 
> This was Mrs Fluffy...



Dude, your secret is out     Some absolutely superb pics there and a great little report.


----------



## oldscrote (Jul 8, 2013)

Great photos,I do love underground stuff,thanks for sharing.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 8, 2013)

Enjoyed this report,thanks for sharing.


----------



## Big Bill (Jul 8, 2013)

WOW, what an amazing explore and some amazing pics!

Looks amazing!


----------



## Bunker Bill (Jul 9, 2013)

Nice pic's


----------



## clinka (Jul 9, 2013)

Grim reaper indeed! Once you point it out it looks very menacing


----------



## PaulPowers (Jul 9, 2013)

Oh that looks sexy


----------



## Newage (Jul 10, 2013)

My boy that's sweet, I wonder if there is any way of lighting the flooded parts, just a thought.
I wonder if mrs newage would of ever done this, ummmmm NO.

Cheers newage


----------



## cunningcorgi (Jul 10, 2013)

Newage said:


> I wonder if there is any way of lighting the flooded parts, just a thought.



Sort of.


----------

